# New Here! Pictures inside



## Rib (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Im new here and I thought what better way to introduce myself than introduce you to my Mantids  

May I introduce you to Mash







and Twiggy






I have more but I dont want to kill off any dial up users. I found this forum a week or so ago and its been a great place for good information so far, helped me prepare one of my Mantids for shedding. Hope to see you all around


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Rib,

Welcome to the forum  Beat mantis you got there, is it a ded leaf?

Nice pix  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Rib,

Welcome to the forum  Nice mantis you got there, is it a dead leaf?

Nice pix!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome! That's a very nice couple of mantis you got there! Yeah dead leaf? Although looks a bit lighter than I remember them..


----------



## Rib (Oct 26, 2005)

The first picture is of a Deroplatys lobata, so ti is a Dead Leaf mantis yeah, but not the kind you associate with the name. Deroplatys dessicata are the darker ones, I have two little ones of them too


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

oh...I associate the term dead leaf mantis with all of them, lobata, dessicata, truncata, horrificata..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rib (Oct 26, 2005)

I wish I had a truncata


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice and healthy looking male subadult D. Lobata Rib!! I have a few pairs of D. Lobata too, male seems to have no problem shedding but females are wimpy when molting and sometimes drop during the process.

This is my favorite female d. lobata, and she laid an ooth this afternoon. A very odd shape ooth :?:


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

wow yen, nice! Was that the female from vaclav? Looks identical to the markings on mine. Unfortunately, I could not get a mate for my females and both died  

I hope to raise the species again some time..

Wow, funky ooth!

Have never seen one quite like that..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rib (Oct 27, 2005)

She looks very cool Yen, and that is an odd shaped ooth. Is it supposed to be laid along the tree branch rather than sticking out from it? Maybe you have a Monet Mantis who wanted to try something different?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2005)

Bummer! i just realized it was the wrong pic Ian, but you are right the one that was laying ooth is the one I traded with Vaclav. She had been with the male for weeks, and she ate one of my adult male :evil: i hope it is fertiled.

BUt the first pic was actually the female d. lobata you sent to me a while ago when she was only L3-L4.... and look at her now! a beautiful adult.

The ooth shape is kinda weird Rib, it is different than what i have seen before. This is the female d. lobata with ooth i took during a trip to Houston Musuem of science last year.






I am sure they are both D. Lobata despite of the odd shape ooth. I guess the female can lay any shape of ooth she likes. But the basic shape should be somewhat similar.


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

oh nice yen! I am glad those lobata are doing well  

I wonder where the other batch are the went issing right now...

Houston museum?  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 27, 2005)

these dead leaves are pretty nice, how big do they grow?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah Ian. All of the L3-L4 D. Lobata that survived the trip (your seond parcel) make it to adulthood. The females are young adult so I haven't mate them yet. I still wonder where is the first parcel  or i would have older female d. lobata ready to mate.

Jwonni, the female adult is about 3.5 inches (8-9 cm). Adult male is smaller and only 2 inches (5-6 cm).


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

My brother used to have a nymph of d.lombata and jeez it was so aggressive. Interesting to watch but my brother was always wanting to hold it but either it would go for him or when it got on his hand it would hang off him with its arms forward. Bit him within 2 mins of having it lol :lol: .

Any one seeling these right now? nymphs not adults.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

i beleive Martin French has some his website idicates he has everything from small nymph to adult

http://www.bugzuk.com/mantis.htm

about 5 up from the bottom


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, MF has loads...did you not see any at the bug show?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry yeah,

forgot lol :lol: . He doesn't do pay-pal though does he? I'll have to annoy my parents to get a cheque for him. So much hastle cheques I think.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cam did you go to the AES?


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah that was the thing that did my head in but i could not find anyone else selling a sphrod so i sent the cheque off and it cleared late in the week so he waited till monday to send (as post dont do a weekend next day delivery) and i received a very healthy looking (although somewhat larger than expected) sphrod


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Yup, actually spent most of my time around MF's table so dunno why I forgot that. but wasn't able to buy enough because my job hasn't paid me and still hasn't (been 8-9 weeks).

I hate the city council so much at times :evil: .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Actually because my dad stupidly got plane tickets lol had to send them back still. *sigh* :roll: But the orchid mantis I received actually had a foot missing but it was sent like that. But it's ok, it grew back last shed.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 27, 2005)

bet that was a trek cam

your profile still right you in scotland?

i am just south of your border but isn't the show way down ?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh yeah, but plane took us stright there. Althoiugh my origional plan was mega bus for £24 return tickets from aberdeen to euston station in london but my folks are a bit protective at times (although they buy me my beer lol).but would have been exausted from bus.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

It's south london. I didn't know you went Cam, did you meet with anyone? All I saw was Ian lol At bugsdirectuk stand


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

no, he doesnt use paypal. I gave him a chat about it...  and he said he is strongly thinking about setting one up. I just dont understand poeple who dont have paypal account, as the motto goes, quick, easy and secure payment  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

